
Ask HN: Which VPN provider do you recommend? - abbadadda
This article caused a bit of controversy in the comments about &quot;VPN&quot; shilling: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vpnpro.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;hidden-vpn-owners-unveiled-97-vpns-23-companies&#x2F;. I am curious what the most highly recommended VPNs are by the HN community based on privacy, price, and convenience.
======
bsg75
[https://mullvad.net](https://mullvad.net)

So far they seem not to be involved in the typical affiliate marketing ploy
used by so many other providers, and their account creation system is unique.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19734003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19734003)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=vpn+affiliate+marketing](https://www.google.com/search?q=vpn+affiliate+marketing)

------
stargrazer
I came across nordvpn from several angles, and, correct me if I'm wrong, is
not chinese owned or influenced. It is what I use on a linux box, using a
manual config (their auto install doesn't work quite so easily if the correct
packages are not already present (openvpn, etc)). I also manually create the
manual null default route. I should write a blog article about the nuances of
my manual config.

------
leethargo
CryptoHippie [0], does multi-hop, multi-jurisdiction and out-of-band
authentification.

[0] [https://secure.cryptohippie.com/](https://secure.cryptohippie.com/)

------
lm28469
When I was looking for a VPN I used this :
[https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/)

No idea how accurate it is though.

